# لمازا لانكتب عن معجزات القديسين التي تحدث لنا



## loly80 (17 أبريل 2010)

لمازا لانكتب نحن ابناء منتدي الكنيسة عن معجزات تحدث لنا

من ابائنا القديسين الزين نتشفع بهم يوميما وناخز بركتهم وصلواتهم لمازا لانرد لهم الجميل

ونعمل موسوعة معجزات ابناء المنتدي

وعمل اللة داخل هزة المعجزات واكيد كلنا حصلت معجزات كتير معانا ختي لو كانت بسيطة

في اعين الكل بس هي معجزة

ارجو انها توافقكم تلك الفكرة واحطها تحت اي بند

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

فكررررررررررررة روعه جدا يا قمر

ومعاكي حق هتبقي حاجه جميلة

ان اي عضو يحصل معاه معجزة في شئ يكتبه والكل يدخل ياخد منه عبره جميلة

ربنا يبارك افكارك يا قمر


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2010)

اقتراح جميل 

اكيد انتى اتعمل معاكى معجرات يا قمر 

ياله اكتبى 
​


----------



## ستيفان (17 أبريل 2010)

_موضوع جميل وان شاء الله الكل تتكلم عن المعجزات الي بتحصل معهم _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## loly80 (17 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركك ياروزي اتمني تساعديني 

في الموضوغ دى


----------



## loly80 (17 أبريل 2010)

صدفيني اى يا كاندي

اتمني تساعديتي في الكتابة

اخد الموافقة وابتدي احطة فين وابدا ان شاء اللة


----------



## loly80 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك ستيفان واتمني تساعدني في الكتابة


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2010)

*حبيبتى فكرة حلوة اوى بس هو تقريبا بتتحط فى القصص والعبر حالياً يعنى*
*اكتبيه هناك ولو عدد المواضيع دى كتير ننتظر رأى روك فى الموضوع*
*لكن لحد ما يتفتح فرع ليها اكتبى دلؤتى فى القصص والعبر عن المعجزات الى حصلت معاكى*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2010)

*حبيبتى لولا انا اقترحت قبلك دة فى قسم المباركين هتلاقينى عامله موضوع هناك لسير القديسين
حتى قلت عاوزين نعمل قسم فرعى للقسم السير القديسين اسمه المعجزات وننقل له كل المعجزات ونعمل جوزاه موضوع مثبت بمعجزات الاعضاء 
بس محدش سمعنى كان نفسى اعمل الموضوع دة بس بتنسيق تانى عشان منحسش باللغبطه
وننقل قسم الفرعى الا اسمه اقوال الاباء لقسم السير القديسين كقسم فرعى برضه عشان يبقى قسم متكامل
بس منتظرين رد الزعيم الا لو وافق هيعملهولنا فى التنظيم الجديد

اصبرى بس حبه وربنا يدبر*


----------



## loly80 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جيجي علي تشجيعك 

اروح بقي للوسطي يتعتي اختي 

يارب تواغف بقي 

قصدي مشرقتي الرقيقة تويتي


----------



## loly80 (18 أبريل 2010)

كككريا القلوب علي بعضيها 

تعالي نبتدي سوي ولو نجح هيوصل صوتنا ان شاء اللة


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2010)

تستطيعون فرز موضوع خاص لجمع اختباراتكم كلكم، او تستطيعون فتح موضوع لكل اختبار في قسم القصص.
سلام و نعمة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2010)

*دىمش اختبارات بس دى معجزات  كتير قوى قوى يا روك 
ومعظمها بقوة ربنا بشفاعه القديسين عشان كدة عملنا موضوع بسير القديسين واختى الحبيبه دونا ثبتته وكلنا بنتشارك جواه والا قديس عمل معاه معجزة لو انا معرفهوش ببقى نفسى اقرا عنه واعرفه 
ودة اللينك يا زعيم



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131208




لو حضرتك هتنصحنا بشئ ياريت حضرتك تقوله لانى اعتقدت ان القسم السير هيكون مناسب له عشان المعجزات ليها علاقه بالقديسيسن​*


----------



## loly80 (18 أبريل 2010)

الحمدللة كيريا الموضوع ربنا بارك فية 

وربنا يزيد المعجزات دايما والحمدللة 

صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصوتنا كللللللللللللللللللللللنا وصل 

والمممممممممممممممموضوووووووووووع نجججججججججججججججججججججخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الحمد للة


----------



## noraa (26 أبريل 2010)

متهيالى يا جماعة فى قسم موجود الى هو القصص ةالعبر دة ممكن نكتب فية القصة والمعجزة واللى اتعلمت من المعجزة  متهيالى كدة يعنى


----------

